# (Solved)



## merlinhimself (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey All,

Just curious as I just started my first position recently as a tech/ composer assistant. How do you guys keep up with high demand for long periods of time while keeping yourself sane? Haha. 

Just looking for any general tips, I've concluded caffeine is one of the keys.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 14, 2017)

Here are three tips...

Morning...






Afternoon...






Night...


----------



## JJP (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't be afraid to ask for help. If the load is getting to the point where you're not getting enough sleep or just can't keep up with your life (bills, shopping, doctor/dental visits, cleaning your home, etc) tell them you need more people.

This isn't a sign of not being up to the task, quite the opposite. It's a sign that you understand what it takes to get the job done right and that resources are lacking. I've seen more than one composer be completely unaware of the stress they are putting on the people around them because no one tells them. To the composer, the work is getting done so everything must be fine. Often, they hire inexperienced people who don't understand the problem and then burn themselves out and quit or end up making a big mistake because of exhaustion. Neither of these is good for the composer, and sometimes there may be other changes that can be made to the process to streamline the workflow.

If you make a request like this and are told that you don't have what it takes, you just aren't applying yourself, or you need to learn that this is how the business works, start looking for another position with someone else. Chances are good you're working for a creep who is exploiting you. There are some of those out there who churn through assistants and don't care.


----------

